# Austin Dirve "tejas chapter of BMWCCA" April 19th



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

BMWCCA tejas chapter

Anyone welcome, do not need membership..

Go to events section. BMW Bluebonnet B-way B3 drive.

Think I might do it. NE1 in Austin interested? Jimmy, Agent7, Halcyon, Frank?


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Marcos,

That sounds like an awesome way to meet new ppl in Austin, especially since I'm relatively new to Austin. When will you decide? Agent7 organizes more spritied drives while the Tejas one is more leisurely drive with brunches and picnics. =D

I am not sure yet, but am thinking seriously about it.
DHoang will be there too looks like it.

Jimmy


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*Lets do it... nice leisurely drive..*

Lets do it jimmy. it doesn't cost anything so I say, Why Not? I am going to sign up for it. Are we still on for Sunday? Halcyon said he will probably join us also. I am going to sign up for the drive right now!!


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Pure,

Yes, I'm still up for the Lime Creek drive this Sunday at 2:30pm.
I'm just not sure where you are talking about for meeting time.
How bout that small gas station at the corner of 620/2222?
There are a bunch of stores and a small gas station.
If you are coming from 2222, you make a left onto 620 and immediately pull into the gas station on your right. You know where I'm talking about?

Jimmy


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*thats the same place i was talking about*

One of the small stores there is the liqour store. thats cool. We'll meet there at 2:30-2:45, sunday. Halcyon will hopefully be there also....


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd like to take in that BMWCCA drive on the 19th also. I just joined BMWCCA yesterday. I want to attend their driving schools and take advantage of discouts on parts.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

If you guys get bored (I know its hard to get bored in an M3) but if you do, check out this new restaurant that opened on Lime Creek Road called Cafe Bleu. It just re-opened. Typical lake food, burgers, sandwiches etc... its about 2-3 miles past the intersection of 2769 and Lime Creek Road, in the same driveway as the Sandy Creek Marina. 

Down side: you have to park in the gravel. Up side: relaxing and right on the water. :thumbup: 

Have fun!


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*is that before or after Volente Beach?*

before or after volente? thanx for the info.


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

past Volente. heading away from town.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Frank, did you join BMWCCA online or filled out a form and sent it in? What is the procedure? Fee? I want to look into this as well. Do you get Roundel for free?

Pure, I'll see you there Sunday at 2:30-2:45pm.
Frank, you coming for a Lime Creek drive?

JPGurl,
Just occured to me, those are your toes or someone else's toes?

Jimmy


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

Jimmy325 said:


> *
> JPGurl,
> Just occured to me, those are your toes or someone else's toes?
> 
> *


stock photo. not my toes.


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*BTW nice sig.*

very original.


----------



## HalcYoN (Jul 31, 2002)

I might join in for the drive next weekend. It will be a good chance to take the wife as we won't be tearing into the triple digit areas...

Looks like it will hit the park Road outside of Marble Falls that Agent7 posted pics of not long ago.


----------



## Frank///M3 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm planning on the BMWCCA drive.

Jimmy, I joined on-line, I searched on BMWCCA and followed the instructions.Think it's about $35.00/year and they throw in Rondel magazine.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey guys,
ayn and myself have already signed up.
JPG, will we see you there? The Bluebonet Cafe is supposed to be very good, so I heard.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

So who's going to the 19th Bluebonnet drive?
Are ya'll going to meet at 9 and do brunch and then picnic and everything?

Marcos, who are you bringing to the drive? You listed 2 ppl.

I just signed up, going solo for now. 

Jimmy


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*I figure do it all.*

I don't know yet who I'm bringing yet? Probably just a friend! We'll see. What about you jimmy, noone?


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Well my friend I brought last time, I think she has a boyfriend now, in town. So, but, I'm not sure, but I don't think it's appropriate for me to ask her to come ride again even though she had a blast at the last Austin drive.

Maybe I'll just bring one of my guy friends along since he loves riding in the M3. Or, I'll just come solo. =D

Btw, how often do you go biking? Where do you usually go? Does the bike holder harness work well?

Jimmy


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

I go biking as much as I can. I used to go like 3 times a week with a friend but he moved to ATM so I go solo about once a week now, and yes the harness holds really well. See ya Saturday...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

HalcYoN said:


> *I might join in for the drive next weekend. It will be a good chance to take the wife as we won't be tearing into the triple digit areas...
> 
> Looks like it will hit the park Road outside of Marble Falls that Agent7 posted pics of not long ago. *


DUDE! I haven't seen you at Bimmerfest before, and I haven't been to the other board for more than a year... how's it going man? It's been a while since the last Austin meet/drive we did, let's get more ppl to go to this one! Is Dave still around?

That was some drive last time, we were all doing triple digits speed on 360! 

--Andrew


----------

